# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Σπασμένο πόδι

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πρίν λίγη ώρα με έφερε ο πατέρας μου σπίτι μου για να καθαρίσω τα κλουβιά , να αλλάξω άμμο , τροφή ... 
Καθώς καθάριζα μια ζευγαρόστρα με σκάφη (όχι συρτάρι) λοιπόν 1 αρσενικό ζεμπράκι ενώ εγώ καθάριζα τη σχάρα , έβαλε το πόδι του κάτω απο το κλουβί (στο κάτω μέρος του σύρματος , εκεί που πιάνει με τη σκάφη) και πιάστηκε εκεί . 
Εγω δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει αν και συνήθως κοιτάω καλά αν πατάει το κλουβί σοστά και έτσι πήγα και συνέχισα το καθάρισμα .
Μετά απο μισό λεπτό ενώ είχα αρχήσει να ακούω οτι προσπαθούσε να πετάξει , φτερούγιζε ... γυρνάω και βλέπω το πόδι στα αίματα   :sad:  . Το πέρνω στο χέρι μου και τι  να δω   :eek:  , είχε σπάσει το πόδι του (κρεμώταν η παλάμη όπως θα λέγαμε για τους ανθρώπους) . Του βάζω αμέσος στο πόδι αλεύρι για να σταματήσει το αίμα και το κολάω με selotape .
Το κόλλισα πολί καλά και το έβαλα στο κλουβί με κεχρί στον πάτο και έχει και 2 θυλικές μαζί οπου είναι πολύ καλά φιλαράκια και λογικά θα το βοηθήσουν αν υπάρχει ανάγκη .

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι οτι σε λίγη ώρα θα έρθει ο πατέρας μου να με πάρει στο γραφείο αλλά μιας και οι γονείς μου έχουν χορίσει δεν θα με γυρίσει το απόγευμα εδώ γιατί μένω εκεί για λίγες μέρες   :sad:  .
Έχω πει στη μητέρα μου να το προσέχει και να το βγάλει απο το κλουβί αν τελικά δεν τα καταφέρει για να μην πάθουν  τίποτα τα θυλικά   :sad:  .

Τι άλλο να κάνω ? Θα προσπαθήσω να μείνω εδώ για να το προσέχω αλλά ο πατέρας μου λέει πως έχει να με δει καιρό ...   :sad:

----------


## tasrek

Κωνσταντίνε το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πας το ζεμπράκι σου σε έναν πτηνίατρο να δει. Θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα κάποια αντιβίωση γιατί κάθε ανοιχτή πληγή είναι και εστία μολύνσεων.

Τα θυληκά δεν πρόκειται να πάθουν κάτι αλλά το αλεύρι και το σελοτέϊπ δεν νομίζω πως είναι η πλέον ενδεικνυόμενη μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης ενός κατάγματος.

Θα μπορούσαμε να σου προτείνουμε λύσεις αλλά είναι δύσκολες στην εφαρμογή. Για μένα πιο ασφαλές πια είναι να το πας σε γιατρό άμεσα.

----------


## jk21

κωσταντινε αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αναταξης του ποδιου και δεσιματος μονο ο γιατρος θα μπορει να το κανει.αντιμετωπισε αμεσα την πληγη με pulvo spray ή αλοιφη terramycin ή σκονη τεραμισιν απο τα φαρμακεια αφου καθαρισεις την πληγη  απο τις ακαθαρσιες των πουλιων που θα εχουν ακουμπησει σιγουρα πανω με betadine.

παρακαλεσε τον πατερα σου να το παρετε λιγες μερες μαζι

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωνσταντίνε τι έγινε τελικά;
Αν το πήρατε μαζί, πήγαινε το στον κτηνίατρο γιατί σίγουρα θα πονάει πολύ και δε μπορεί να μείνει σπασμένο το ποδαράκι του...
Εκείνος θα κρίνει τι πρέπει να γίνει με το σπάσιμο και το πουλάκι θα γλυτώσει ίσως από σοβαρές μολύνσεις που ίσως του στερήσουν και τη ζωή του.  :sad:  
Πες μας όποτε έχεις νέα! Πολλά περαστικά εύχομαι.....

----------


## michael

περαστικα στο πουλακι ενημερωσε μας για νεοτερα!!  :sad:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Η μητέρα μου στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε οτι είναι ζωντανό ακόμα .
Θα παρακαλέσω τον πατέρα μου να με πάει στο σπίτι για να πάω σε κάποιον πτηνίατρο .

Tasrek , αν δεν έδενα το πόδι σίγουρα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα είχε πόδι   :sad:  και ήταν το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω άμεσα .

Betadin του έβαλα κατευθείαν αλλά μέχρι να κατέβω στο κάτω σπίτι της θείας μου να πάρω betadin έπρεπε να σταματήσω την αιμοραγία μιας και τα πουλιά δεν έχουν και πολύ αίμα .

Μπορεί κάποιος να μο προτείνει με pm κάποιο πτηνίατρο στην Αθήνα ?

----------


## tasrek

> Tasrek , αν δεν έδενα το πόδι σίγουρα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα είχε πόδι   και ήταν το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω άμεσα .



Εννοείται πως καλά έκανες γιατί χρειαζόταν άμεση επέμβαση. Πολύ καλά έκανες έδειξες αποφασιστικότητα και αυτό μπορεί και να σώσει την ζωή του πουλιού.
Απλά καλό θα είναι να ρωτήσεις τον πτηνίατρο σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση τι ακριβώς υλικά να χρησιμοποιήσεις και πως να το κάνεις για να το αντιμετωπίσεις σωστά.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να σωθεί το πουλάκι.

----------


## PAIANAS

> Η μητέρα μου στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε οτι είναι ζωντανό ακόμα .
> Θα παρακαλέσω τον πατέρα μου να με πάει στο σπίτι για να πάω σε κάποιον πτηνίατρο .
> 
> Tasrek , αν δεν έδενα το πόδι σίγουρα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα είχε πόδι   και ήταν το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω άμεσα .
> 
> Betadin του έβαλα κατευθείαν αλλά μέχρι να κατέβω στο κάτω σπίτι της θείας μου να πάρω betadin έπρεπε να σταματήσω την αιμοραγία μιας και τα πουλιά δεν έχουν και πολύ αίμα .
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μο προτείνει με pm κάποιο πτηνίατρο στην Αθήνα ?


Σε ποιά περιοχή μένεις ?? ...οδηγείς  η θα σε μεταφέρει άλλος ??

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μένω Χαλάνδρι . Ενοείτε πως δεν οδηγώ , 12 χρονών είμαι μόνο   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωνσταντίνε σου στέλνω με πμ τα στοιχεία της κτηνιάτρου στην Αγ. Παρασκευή που αφαίρεσε με επιτυχία το δύσκολο δαχτυλίδι του Σωπέν! Πες μας πώς είναι το πουλάκι...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ Αντιγόνη . Δυστηχώς δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι το πουλάκι μιας και η μητέρα μου δεν απαντά στο τηλέφωνο . 
Έχω τρελαθεί απο την αγονία μου   :sad:  .
Τελικά αύριο το πρωί θα πάω στο σπίτι μου και θα επικοινωνίσω με τον κτηνίατρο αν τελικά είναι τυχερό το πουλάκι . 
Ελπίζω να του έδοσαν τουλάχιστον νερό τα θυλικά αλλιώς θα αναγκαστώ να του δόσω με τη σύριγγα   :sad:  .
Στον πάτο του κλουβιού έχω βάλει κεχρί για να τρώει .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν πριν λίγη ώρα μίλησα με τον κτηνίατρο που μου πρότεινε η Αντιγόνη αλλά μου είπε πως σε τέτιες περιπτώσεις με τόσο μικρά ζώα γίνεται μόνο ακροτιριασμός   :sad:   ::  .
Βέβαια είπε οτι η συνάδελφος του ξέρει περισσότερα πάνω σε θέματα με πουλιά ... 
Θα ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο στις 11 αλλά αν μου πει για ακροτηριασμό θα πρτοιμήσω να του κάνω ευθανασία   ::  γιατί δεν θέλω να υποφέρει για όλη του τη ζωή με 1 πόδι   :sad:   ::  .

Ελπίζωβ να γίνεται κάτι αλλιώς θα αναγκαστώ να του κάνω ευθανασία   ::

----------


## jk21

δεν θα κανεις καμμια ευθανασια.ο ακρωτηριασμος γινεται μονο αν το ποδι κρεμεται αλλα δεν θρεφει σωστα και υπαρχει κινδυνος μολυνσης.αν η πληγη κλεισει και δοθει σωστη αντιβιωση (αν υπαρχει φλεγμονη) εκτος της τοπικης αντιβιωσης σε αλοιφη ή σπρει το πουλακι δεν κινδυνευει.μπορει μαλιστα το κατω μερος να ξεραθει και να πεσει και μονο του.ομως αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι αν το πουλακι δεν μολυνθει ειτε με ακρωτηριαμο ειτε με πτωση του κατω μερος χωρις επεμβαση το πουλακι ΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ απλα θα κουραζει το ενα ποδι λιγο παραπανω.εχω ακουσει για πολλες τετοιες περιπτωσεις!

----------


## tasrek

> δεν θα κανεις καμμια ευθανασια.ο ακρωτηριασμος γινεται μονο αν το ποδι κρεμεται αλλα δεν θρεφει σωστα και υπαρχει κινδυνος μολυνσης.αν η πληγη κλεισει και δοθει σωστη αντιβιωση (αν υπαρχει φλεγμονη) εκτος της τοπικης αντιβιωσης σε αλοιφη ή σπρει το πουλακι δεν κινδυνευει.μπορει μαλιστα το κατω μερος να ξεραθει και να πεσει και μονο του.ομως αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι αν το πουλακι δεν μολυνθει ειτε με ακρωτηριαμο ειτε με πτωση του κατω μερος χωρις επεμβαση το πουλακι ΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ απλα θα κουραζει το ενα ποδι λιγο παραπανω.εχω ακουσει για πολλες τετοιες περιπτωσεις!




Ο jk21 έχει δίκιο, έχω δει με τα μάτια μου καναρίνι ακρωτηριασμένο στο ένα πόδι να ζει κανονικά! Πρέπει πρώτα να αντιμετωπιστεί η μόλυνση αν υπάρχει, να επουλωθεί το τραύμα και μετά θα κρίνει ο πτηνίατρος πως θα κάνε ακρωτηριασμό.

Δες και τα παρακάτω όσον αφορά τον ακρωτηριασμό σε πουλιά:
http://www.vetafarm.com/pages/In-the-Cl ... tion-.html
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Birds-Genera ... tion-1.htm
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/orthopedic.html

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωνσταντίνε μην κάνεις ευθανασία, συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά! Είναι άδικο, το πουλί μπορεί να ζήσει κανονικά και θα το οδηγήσουμε σ' αυτή την ακραία λύση (δεν τη θεωρώ λύση καν);
Εμπιστεύσου το γιατρό και ο,τι γίνει. Αν είναι να μην τα καταφέρει στην επέμβαση ή στην επούλωση, εντάξει, αλλά όχι χωρίς προσπάθεια! Σύντομα δε θα υποφέρει καθόλου και θα ζει μια χαρά και με ένα πόδι.
Σκέψου και το άλλο: να έκανα ευθανασία στον Σωπέν που είχε τα χάλια του, αντί να ρισκάρω να βγει το δαχτυλίδι (που ήξερα ότι υπήρχαν πολλές πιθανότητες το πουλί να ακρωτηριαστεί);  :sad:  
Όχι ευθανασία σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Δεν θα έκανα ευθανασία σε καμία περίπτωση χωρίς να εξαντληθεί και η τελευταία περίπτωση επιβίωσεις του πουλιού .
Σήμερα το πρωί πήγα στο κτηνιατρίο και του έβαλαν επίδεσμο ...
Δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα τα καταφέρει το πόδι αλλά ίσως και να τα καταφέρει .
Αν δεν δέσει λένε σε 3 εβδομάδες δεν θα δέσει ποτέ   :sad:  .
Το έχω σε 1 μικρό κλουβάκι μόνο του με χαρτί κουζίνας πάνω απο τι σχάρα μιας και η σχάρα του δεν βγένει και αν αφήσω τη σχάρα μπορεί να κολίσει το πόδι του .
Έχει μόνο μια πατίθρα πάρα πολύ χαμηλά και του έχω βγάλει τη σκάφη . 
Στην ποτίστρα του (οπου γεμίζω μόνο το κάτω μέρος για την ...) έχει αντιβίωσει .

Θα ξαναπάω 3-4 φορές στο κτηνιατρίο για να το δούν και αν τελικά χάσει το πόδι του θα του κάνω ευθανασία μόνο αν δω οτι ζορίζαται πάρα πολύ .

Το άλλο το άσχημο είναι οτι προσπαθώντας να το βγάλω απο το κλουβί του μου ξέφυγε 1 άλλο θυλικό και κλειστό δαχτυλίδι και με τον κωδικά εκτροφέα μου , φετινό (2010) .

Έπεσε κάτω απο το μπαλκόνι (1ος όροφος) , δίπλα στα πεύκα και κατέβηκα γρύγορα να το πάρω .

Τρόμαξε και έπεσε στο δίπλα κήπο αλλά είχε 2 κήπους δίπλα και δεν ήξερα σε ποιόν είναι γιαυτό πήδηξα απο τα κάγκελα και άρχησα να ψάχνω ακολουθόντας τη φωνή του και στους 2 κήπους .

Τελικά δεν το βρήκα και πήγα το άλλο στον κτηνίατρο .

Δεν με πειράζει και να μην ξαναγυρίσει σε μένα , αρκεί να τρώει και να είναι καλά .
Το κακό είναι οτι είναι θυλικό και fawn (ζεμπράκι) και ακόμα και αν το βρεί κάποιος θα είναι δύσκολο να αναγνωρίσει το είδος του και έτσι λογικά θα του δόσει σπόρους για καναρίνια   :sad:  .

Βέβαια αν το βρεί κάποιος απο τη γειτονιά λογικά θα έρθει να με βρεί γιατί τα πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι ακούγοντε μέχρι την πλατία σχεδόν   ::   ::  .

Ας είναι καλά τουλάχιστον   ::   :sad:  .

----------


## tasrek

Α ρε Κωσταντίνε η ατυχία σου χτυπάει κόκκινο!!  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν πειράζει όμως το καλό είναι ότι πήγες στον πτηνίατρο και σου έδωσε οδηγίες. Έτσι ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να επουλωθεί το τραύμα και να προστατεύσεις το πουλάκι από καινούργιο τραυματισμό. Όλα μέσα στην ζωή είναι και οι χαρές και οι λύπες. Δυστυχώς δεν τις διαλέγουμε εμείς μας διαλέγουν αυτές.  :sad:

----------


## budgiefun

ελπίζω το πουλακι να γίνει σύντομα καλά κράτα μας ενήμερους

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν συγνώμη που δεν έγραψα τόσες μέρες αλά είχαμε πάλι πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση   ::  .
Το πουλάκι κάνει τη θεραπία του και δείχνει οτι όσως και να τα καταφέρει . Θα πάρω αύριο τηλ. στην κτηνίατρο να κλείσω 1 ακόμα ραντεβού γιατί  μου τελιώνει και η αντιβίωση .
Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει και να πατά στο πόδι του ξανά .

----------


## Antigoni87

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά! Χαίρομαι που ζει το πουλάκι, είναι δείγμα ότι εδώ και μέρες δεν έπαθε κάποια σοβαρή μόλυνση ή δεν έχασε πολύ αίμα, και άρα έχει ελπίδες  ::  
Μακάρι να βοηθήσει η γιατρός (μετά θα ξέρουμε πού θα πηγαίνουμε για δαχτυλίδια και σπασμένα ποδαράκια!).

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωνσταντίνε τι έγινε τελικά με το πουλάκι;;;  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Άργησα να απαντήσω λόγο μερικών απρόβλεπτων που συνέβησαν αλλά τελικά βρείκα χρόνο σήμερα να απαντήσω .
Το πουλάκι φένεται καλύτερα και είναι δραστήριο (όσο μπορεί βέβαια να είναι 1 πουλάκι στην κατάσταση του) .
Δεν κάθεται σχεδόν ποτέ σε μια γωνία του κλουβιού σαν άρωστο , πετάει συνέχεια και ανεβένει στην μόνη πατήθρα οπου του έχω τοποθετήσει σε πολύ χαμηλό σημίο .
Το ποδί βέβαια , ακόμα μαύρο απο το αίμα   :sad:  .
Μήπως φτέει οτι δεν μπορεί να φύγει το αίμα και έχει μείνει στο πόδι του ? Αν το πιάσω όπως έκανες και εσύ Αντιγόνη ωστε να φύγει λίγο αίμα μήπως θα είναι καλύτερα ?

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορεί να πάθει σηψαιμία Κωνσταντίνε... Εμένα είχε "ζωντανό" αίμα, μαζεμένο μεν αλλά ζωντανό, και επειδή ήταν πρησμένο το πόδι είχε ανάγκη να φύγει έξω. Και έτσι με 3 αιμορραγίες εξαφανίστηκε το πρήξιμο.
Αλλά εσένα είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση! Έχει άσχημα σπασμένο ποδαράκι και το μαύρο αίμα που λες δεν είναι πολύ καλό σημάδι, ίσως είναι πιο υγιές να ακρωτηριαστεί (αν αυτό κρίνει ο γιατρός) γιατί μάλλον θα πέσει μόνο του ούτως ή άλλως το πόδι αν "μαραθεί". Βέβαια θα σου πει ο γιατρός αν χρειάζεται ακρωτηριασμός ή όχι, αλλά το μαύρο αίμα είναι μάλλον μολυσματικό. 
Ο κτηνίατρος τι λέει; Νομίζω δεν πρέπει να το αφήσεις μέχρι να δεις τι θα γίνει! Εγώ έτσι έκανα (κακώς) με τον Σωπέν και δεν τον πήγα αμέσως αλλά παραλίγο να τον χάσω.
Πες μας τη γνώμη του γιατρού, αν το πήγες, αλλιώς πάρε απλώς ένα τηλ και ρώτα τι γίνεται με το μαυρισμένο ποδαράκι!

----------


## michael

το μαυρο αιμα ειναι νεκρο αιμα αυτο σημαινει οτι στο ποδαρακι του πουλιου μαλλον το αιμα δεν κυλα!!μου εχει τυχει παρομια περιπτωση με γατα στην ουρα της και της την κοψαμε!!ο γιατρος ειπε πως αν το αφηναμε μια μερα θα βλεπαμε την ουρα πεσμενη κατω αλλα αυτο θα διμηουργοθσε προβλημα στο ζωο οποτε ηταν καλυτερο να την ακροτιριασουμε!!πηγενε το σηντομοτερο δυνατον στον κτηνιατρο!!  :sad:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν τελικά το ποδαράκι έπεσε απο μόνο του 1 πρωί αλλά το πουλάκι δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα όσπου έφυγα 1 Σαββατοκύριακο στον πατέρα μου και απεβίωσε (μετά απο 3 εβδομάδες) .
Συγνώμη που σας άφησα σε αγωνία τόσο καιρό αλλά είχα αποφασίσει να κρατήσω κλειστό τον υπολογιστή για το καλοκαίρι (αποτοξίνοση   ::  ) .
Τουλάχιστον δεν θα υποφέρει για την υπόλιπη ζωή του   :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Και λέγαμε, πού χάθηκες!  ::  

Κωνσταντίνε, μάλλον το πουλάκι έπαθε σηψαιμία ή κάποια σοβαρή μόλυνση από την αποκοπή του ποδιού του  :sad:  

Αν δεν το αντιμετωπίσατε με τη βοήθεια κτηνιάτρου αλλά το αφήσατε μόνο του, όταν έπεσε το ποδαράκι θα έπαθε κάποια φλεγμονή και θα μόλυνε φαντάζομαι το αίμα του.

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η καθυστέρησή μας να αντιδράσουμε ή η ελπίδα ότι θα γίνει καλά χωρίς ιατρική βοήθεια, μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία... Μπορεί να μη μας φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα το πουλί, αλλά ούτε να μας πει ότι πονάει μπορεί, ούτε να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του. Κι ένα σπασμένο πόδι πονάει πολύ.

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το πουλάκι

----------

